# My New Hero- Gary Barlow



## CMAC (May 5, 2014)

Anyone watch the documentary tonight on what he went through. Unbelievable! and to come out with the attitude he has is truly inspirational.

I've always admired him but I had no idea about the vile personal hatred that was thrown at him daily, for years!

Lesser individuals would never have come out the other side.

He comes across as a very genuine, respectful, empathic and loving individual. He deserves all he has.

Well done Gary- a Major role model in life.:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 5, 2014)

I watched too and have to agree he's a Top man! :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

Had the pleasure of meeting him a few years back - one of the worlds nice guys who has earned everything he has got 

Top Bloke 

Gave the troops in Afghan a massive morale boost when he visited


----------



## c1973 (May 5, 2014)

He might be a top bloke, I've no doubt he is. 

But, there's no excusing his crimes against music.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 5, 2014)

c1973 said:



			He might be a top bloke, I've no doubt he is. 

But, there's no excusing his crimes against music. 

Click to expand...

I'm not afraid to admit that I have liked all their stuff since they reformed and went with the OH to see them in concert twice - outstanding show and it's great to see all the people actually sing and write their own stuff


----------



## c1973 (May 5, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not afraid to admit that I have liked all their stuff since they reformed and went with the OH to see them in concert twice - outstanding show and it's great to see all the people actually sing and write their own stuff
		
Click to expand...


Only gigs my other half knew not to ask me to go to. Lol. And I'd go and watch practically anyone in concert. Each to their own.


----------



## CMAC (May 5, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Only gigs my other half knew not to ask me to go to. Lol. And I'd go and watch practically anyone in concert. Each to their own. 

Click to expand...

Take That aside, as a songwriter he really is exceptional.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 6, 2014)

I LOVE Gary 

Even more so after last night's documentary.

Sir Gary...only a matter of time.


----------



## bobmac (May 6, 2014)

That was actually an old documentary.
This is a more recent picture


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 6, 2014)

bobmac said:



			That was actually an old documentary.
This is a more recent picture








Click to expand...

Reckon a pic of Ken Barlow would have worked better


----------



## CMAC (May 6, 2014)

bobmac said:



			That was actually an old documentary.
This is a more recent picture








Click to expand...

wheres the tumbleweed smiley when you need it


----------



## CMAC (May 6, 2014)

AmandaJR said:



			I LOVE Gary 

Even more so after last night's documentary.

Sir Gary...only a matter of time.

View attachment 10317

Click to expand...

totally deserved if/when it happens and agree with you.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 6, 2014)

was a good bit of TV, thought James Corden was good too, they gel well together.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2014)

Decent programme and surprising just what he went through. Still not a fan of the music though but a big fan of his charity work and for the forces


----------



## Astraeus (May 6, 2014)

Always respected this man both in terms of his talent and his demeanor...and his sartorial elegance.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 7, 2014)

c1973 said:



			But, there's no excusing his crimes against the tax man 

Click to expand...

Slight edit


----------



## Jensen (May 8, 2014)

I admire him greatly. For all his wealth he's kept his feet on the ground and is still a humble person. He really is a genuine caring guy, very down to earth who treats everyone with respect. 
If only there were more people like him in all walks of life.........


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 10, 2014)

Jensen said:



			I admire him greatly. For all his wealth he's kept his feet on the ground and is still a humble person. He really is a genuine caring guy, very down to earth who treats everyone with respect. 
*If only there were more people like him in all walks of life*.........
		
Click to expand...

What, people who go to extraordinary, and some may argue immoral lengths to avoiding paying taxes on the wealth he's accumulated?  http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/gary-barlow-take-that-stars-face-20m-tax-bill-1447981


----------



## richart (May 10, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			What, people who go to extraordinary, and some may argue immoral lengths to avoiding paying taxes on the wealth he's accumulated?  http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/gary-barlow-take-that-stars-face-20m-tax-bill-1447981

Click to expand...

 Must agree. the more money you make, the more tax you try and avoid.


----------



## CMAC (May 11, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			What, people who go to extraordinary, and some may argue immoral lengths to avoiding paying taxes on the wealth he's accumulated?  http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/gary-barlow-take-that-stars-face-20m-tax-bill-1447981

Click to expand...




richart said:



			Must agree. the more money you make, the more tax you try and avoid.
		
Click to expand...

think you'll find it was 'professional advisers' and not just a scheme they thought up themselves.

The Financial services industry is riddelled with schemes and avoidance 'methods' that might not stand up to proper scrutiny by the overworked and understaffed inland revenue.........if they ever get the time to investigate.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 11, 2014)

CMAC said:



			think you'll find it was 'professional advisers' and not just a scheme they thought up themselves.

The Financial services industry is riddelled with schemes and avoidance 'methods' that might not stand up to proper scrutiny by the overworked and understaffed inland revenue.........if they ever get the time to investigate.
		
Click to expand...

So Barlow had no idea he was gaining an advantage..................
I've noticed his songs on the radio even more than usual this week too. It's worked wonders this show of his......


----------



## CMAC (May 11, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



*So Barlow had no idea he was gaining an advantage.*.................
I've noticed his songs on the radio even more than usual this week too. It's worked wonders this show of his......
		
Click to expand...

who said that? or even intimated it?

of COURSE he would be doing it for an advantage, that's what financial advisers do and how they earn their money, pointless if they didn't. Not sure you understand the concept with your answer


----------



## guest100718 (May 11, 2014)

Tax dodging cheat. nice


----------



## Foxholer (May 11, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Tax dodging cheat. nice
		
Click to expand...

Though I'd be almost certain that he's paid a heck of a lot more tax than you or I - put together even!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2014)

They were saying on the radio he and the others had no idea it was a Tax avoidance scam - hence no criminal charges and only need to pay the tax back ?


----------



## guest100718 (May 11, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Though I'd be almost certain that he's paid a heck of a lot more tax than you or I - put together even!
		
Click to expand...

And thats ok is it?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 11, 2014)

CMAC said:



			who said that? or even intimated it?

of COURSE he would be doing it for an advantage, that's what financial advisers do and how they earn their money, pointless if they didn't. Not sure you understand the concept with your answer

Click to expand...

i may may have misinterpreted your previous statement. It appeared to be you were absolving Barlow of any blame. I was simply pointing out that ignorance doesn't mean innocence.


----------



## CMAC (May 12, 2014)

and any of us that have been fortunate enough to utilise a FA usually take their advice as the experts, thats why you pay them! if they say its legit and its a way to save tax we would all do it, and I reckon most of us don't pay all the tax you are supposed to pay, of that I am 99.999% certain


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They were saying on the radio he and the others had no idea it was a Tax avoidance scam - hence no criminal charges and only need to pay the tax back ?
		
Click to expand...

Get real, he had no idea, really?? The Judge stated '_Icebreaker is, and was known and understood by all concerned to be, a tax avoidance scheme,â€ . â€œThe aim was to secure [tax] relief for members, and to inflate the scale of the relief by unnecessary borrowing"_

He and 2 of his band mates invested 66 million in this, that is serious money in anyone's book, you telling me he would be putting huge sums of his own money in a scheme in which he had no idea what it really was?  Did anyone really think he was investing massive amounts of money in music industry investment schemes and had no idea they were actually tax shelters for the super rich?

I do find it a bit strange that on the back of some puff piece documentary that was no doubt approved by his management, so many male golfers seem to have a man crush on him.  His major achievement to me seems to be the ability to write dreary middle of the road pop songs that are mostly liked by menopausal women. Fair play to him for that, know your market and all that, and I am sure he does a 'lot of work for charadee mate, not half pop pickers'.  As far as I'm bothered he can keep his OBE for services to radio 2 or whatever he got it for, but he's also a tax dodger on a massive scale and I'd hope for more from any hero.

On the other hand, Tony Mortimer from East 17, now that's a modern British hero...


----------



## Smiffy (May 12, 2014)

CMAC said:



			And any of us that have been fortunate enough to utilise a FA usually take their advice
		
Click to expand...

You must be joking!!! Have you played golf with Richart?????
The amount of time he underclubs me is enough to make you want to spit.
:angry:


----------



## Foxholer (May 12, 2014)

CMAC said:



			and any of us that have been fortunate enough to utilise a FA usually take their advice as the experts, thats why you pay them! if they say its legit and its a way to save tax we would all do it, and I reckon most of us don't pay all the tax you are supposed to pay, of that I am 99.999% certain
		
Click to expand...

It's the duty of every citizen to pay tax, where required.

It's also the right of everyone to minimise the amount of tax they have to pay!

Until Cabinet Ministers start losing their jobs over the waste of huge amounts of the tax they 'collect', then there should be no argument about those that successfully minimise the amount they have to waste!


----------



## guest100718 (May 12, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			It's the duty of every citizen to pay tax, where required.

It's also the right of everyone to minimise the amount of tax they pay!
		
Click to expand...

As long as its legal


----------



## c1973 (May 12, 2014)

Just a thought, if they thought it was legit why did the rest of the band not take advantage? Sure, they possibly had different FAs, but I would have assumed the manager would have them all signed up to it if they thought it was 100% legit.


----------



## gmc40 (May 12, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Just a thought, if they thought it was legit why did the rest of the band not take advantage? Sure, they possibly had different FAs, but I would have assumed the manager would have them all signed up to it if they thought it was 100% legit.
		
Click to expand...

Two of them did.


----------



## c1973 (May 12, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			Two of them did.
		
Click to expand...


Hmmmm.
My old gaffer (when he caught some fellas on the fiddle) said 'when it comes to money, nobody is daft, they knew what they were doing'. I believed that then and I think I still do tbf. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't like retrospective punishment. If it wasn't illegal at the time then they shouldn't pay it back imo, but I'm no expert and have never tried tax avoidance.....so what do I know.


----------



## richart (May 12, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			You must be joking!!! Have you played golf with Richart?????
The amount of time he underclubs me is enough to make you want to spit.
:angry:
		
Click to expand...

 I can't keep up with your diminishing power.


----------



## richart (May 12, 2014)

There is a difference between investments such as pensions, ISA's which have tax savings, which the average Joe uses, and the type of schemes that Gary Barlow and a few super rich get involved in. Very few advisers, me included, have ever get involved in such schemes. Unfortunately these schemes are bordering on tax evasion, and not avoidance, and there is a big deal of difference.


----------



## guest100718 (May 12, 2014)

Its interesting how cameron ripped into Jimmy Carr for using a legal tax avoidance scheme, where with national treasure Gary barlow it's suddenly none of his business..


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Its interesting how cameron ripped into Jimmy Carr for using a legal tax avoidance scheme, where with national treasure Gary barlow it's suddenly none of his business..
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, especially as the totals are so different. 
Guess it's ok if ya face fits.


----------



## Foxholer (May 12, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			As long as its legal
		
Click to expand...

There's a difference between 'legal' - which I'm certain that scheme was - and 'legitimate' - which a Judge has ruled that their specific use of it was not. It's the difference between tax evasion (illegal) and tax avoidance (legal). 

HMRC have become far more aggressive in recent years, even demanding Accountants cough up the ways by which they reduce the Tax of their clients. They then take a stance on whether it is valid or not, with the client having to prove them wrong! The term 'legalised bandits' is fairly appropriate!


----------



## CMAC (May 12, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Hmmmm.
My old gaffer (when he caught some fellas on the fiddle) said 'when it comes to money, nobody is daft, they knew what they were doing'. I believed that then and I think I still do tbf. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't like retrospective punishment. If it wasn't illegal at the time then they shouldn't pay it back imo, but I'm no expert and *have never tried tax avoidance.*....so what do I know. 

Click to expand...

hand on heart, you have declared every piece of income you receive every year? that includes any homers, gifts, interest from any bank accounts even if its just a few pounds? if you have I reckon you will be the only one.


----------



## Mail Man (May 12, 2014)

c1973 said:



			He might be a top bloke, I've no doubt he is. 

But, there's no excusing his crimes against music. 

Click to expand...

Yes need to agree he should be locked up for swindling the tax man oh no bad idea he could then re release a new version of Jail House Rock. Lets have a documentary showing how he and his mates fiddled the tax man maybe then people will see the true Gary.


----------



## guest100718 (May 12, 2014)

CMAC said:



			hand on heart, you have declared every piece of income you receive every year? that includes any homers, gifts, interest from any bank accounts even if its just a few pounds? if you have I reckon you will be the only one.
		
Click to expand...

Its OK, you dont need to defend GB.


----------



## c1973 (May 12, 2014)

CMAC said:



			hand on heart, you have declared every piece of income you receive every year? that includes any homers, gifts, interest from any bank accounts even if its just a few pounds? if you have I reckon you will be the only one.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I have. I believe in paying my dues for the betterment of society (aren't I a good boy lol). I'm on PAYE, don't do homers and savings are in ISAs (not that there's much!). Bookies winnings aren't taxable are they? If so, then lock me up. 

Oh, before anyone jumps on the ISAs, they are tax efficient and not avoidance and in no way 'dodgy'. No doubt knowing the pedantry displayed by some (not yerself btw) they will be all over that one but hey ho. 

Like I say I'm not an expert and have never paid a FA to advise me, so it's only an unfounded opinion.


----------



## CMAC (May 12, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Its OK, you dont need to defend GB.
		
Click to expand...

Great Britain doesn't need defending


----------



## Alex1975 (May 12, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Anyone watch the documentary tonight on what he went through. Unbelievable! and to come out with the attitude he has is truly inspirational.

I've always admired him but I had no idea about the vile personal hatred that was thrown at him daily, for years!

Lesser individuals would never have come out the other side.

He comes across as a very genuine, respectful, empathic and loving individual. He deserves all he has.

Well done Gary- a Major role model in life.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Watched it with HID and thought it was really good!


----------



## Foxholer (May 12, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Yep, I have. I believe in paying my dues for the betterment of society (aren't I a good boy lol). I'm on PAYE, don't do homers and savings are in ISAs (not that there's much!). *Bookies winnings aren't taxable are they? If so, then lock me up. *...
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are - as are the Bookies profits and (probably) the cash you are using for the bet is after tax as well! Demonstrating how resourceful governments can be at extracting funds from as many sources as they can! However, you get a choice of whether to pay the tax up front or out of your winnings - at the same rate, so the taxman can be a partner in your gamble! 

And I trust you decline every offer by tradesmen etc for 'cheaper for cash', as that's almost certainly not going to be declared!


----------



## gmc40 (May 12, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Yes they are - as are the Bookies profits and (probably) the cash you are using for the bet is after tax as well! Demonstrating how resourceful governments can be at extracting funds from as many sources as they can! However, you get a choice of whether to pay the tax up front or out of your winnings - at the same rate, so the taxman can be a partner in your gamble! 

And I trust you decline every offer by tradesmen etc for 'cheaper for cash', as that's almost certainly not going to be declared!
		
Click to expand...

The requirement to pay tax (when placing your bet or when claiming winnings) was done away with years ago. Bookies and Casinos etc pay tax but the punter does not pay tax on winnings.


----------



## pendodave (May 12, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Its interesting how cameron ripped into Jimmy Carr for using a legal tax avoidance scheme, where with national treasure Gary barlow it's suddenly none of his business..
		
Click to expand...

I know that you know, but for those who don't he's 'one of us' (or 'them', being tories).

What is it with the rich ? They all have more than several generations of their families could ever need, and yet find the need to avoid paying into a society which we are all members of (mostly for the better). 

It really seems to be a mania.


----------



## jp5 (May 12, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Yes they are - as are the Bookies profits and (probably) the cash you are using for the bet is after tax as well! Demonstrating how resourceful governments can be at extracting funds from as many sources as they can! However, you get a choice of whether to pay the tax up front or out of your winnings - at the same rate, so the taxman can be a partner in your gamble!
		
Click to expand...

Winnings from gambling aren't taxable.


----------



## c1973 (May 12, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Yes they are - as are the Bookies profits and (probably) the cash you are using for the bet is after tax as well! Demonstrating how resourceful governments can be at extracting funds from as many sources as they can! However, you get a choice of whether to pay the tax up front or out of your winnings - at the same rate, so the taxman can be a partner in your gamble! 

*And I trust you decline every offer by tradesmen etc for 'cheaper for cash'*, as that's almost certainly not going to be declared!
		
Click to expand...

Yep. If it ain't through the books you get no legal comeback on shoddy work and/or merchandise (besides, I trade favours with family and friends for maintenance work I'm not insured for and do most work myself anyway). Anyway, someone not putting payment through the books would not constitute tax avoidance on my part. 

Out of curiosity would you decline cheaper for cash deals?


----------



## Foxholer (May 12, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			The requirement to pay tax (when placing your bet or when claiming winnings) was done away with years ago. Bookies and Casinos etc pay tax but the punter does not pay tax on winnings.
		
Click to expand...

Doh! Seriously out of date then! Just shows how long ago it was when I last went in to a Bookies for a bet!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 12, 2014)

I don't think Gary comes from money and has worked hard and is now very wealthy. I think in his shoes most, apart from the very altruistic, would look to pay the minimum requirement in tax bearing in mind that would still be way more than the average person pays. 

I'd be surprised if he would knowingly venture into something illegal but would pay his financial advisors to minimise his tax burden.

Personally I don't have a problem with that and STILL love Gary


----------



## harpo_72 (May 12, 2014)

Sorry but I think it's his advisors and those people who offer these schemes that should be punished but then again close the loop hole. 
I watched the documentary and frankly I have total respect for the bloke.


----------



## 6inchcup (May 13, 2014)

firstly the scheme is not illegal and getting tax exemptions and reductions is an everyday thing for trades people and company's alike( most entertainers are limited company's ) it was the way this scheme worked that was the problem,morally it is wrong and they should pay the millions back,take his o.b.e of him ban him from writing or performing another song for 10 years and and that goes for any tune he or take that did,well i can only dream.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 14, 2014)

Whatever he said, whatever he did, he didn't mean it.


----------



## CMAC (May 14, 2014)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Whatever he said, whatever he did, he didn't mean it.
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------

